

All 2048 games - elwell
http://get2048.com/

======
ortuna
Would be great to make it a github repo so we can send PRs for changes.

~~~
jimrhoskins
Coincidentally I created [http://2048.directory](http://2048.directory) that
is a repo that accepts PRs

------
chrischen
Missing
[http://instapainting.com/2x2048/index.html](http://instapainting.com/2x2048/index.html)

------
theandrewbailey
Wow. It's like I needed this yesterday. Thanks!

